# Is it legal to shoot down a drone?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I was wondering about the legality of shooting down a drone if it fly's over your property and you deem it a threat to your privacy or personal safety. Assume that is is already legal to discharge firearms on your property. Can you legally shoot the drone? You have to assume that the owner of the drone has a camera and the film as already been or is being downloaded to his phone or computer so they will most likely have a picture of you.

Inquiring minds would like to know...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You own the air above your property up to a certain point. I can't recall the limit. Something like "up to the limit which you could reasonably enjoy", or "up to navigable heights"(think air travel).
It would likely have to be a case by case basis argued in court until regulations are written.
For now, if it is buzzing your treeline, blast it.
If not, blast it and be prepared to go to court.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

i found this, Ownership of Airspace Over Property - Aviation not much help I know.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I guess at this point it would be on a state to state basis.
It s a new privacy intrusion method.
I can tell you this, i there is one here in the woods where i live, 
there is only one purpose for it, directly spying on me!
It will come down, then i will wait. 
They guy who knocked one down with his shirt,
should have said he was in fear of being harmed by the rotor blades.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

kauboy said:


> you own the air above your property up to a certain point. I can't recall the limit. Something like "up to the limit which you could reasonably enjoy", or "up to navigable heights"(think air travel).
> It would likely have to be a case by case basis argued in court until regulations are written.
> For now, if it is buzzing your treeline, blast it.
> If not, blast it and be prepared to go to court.


for pilot purposes, the 500 ft. Agl in uncontrolled airspace for rural areas would probably apply.
One looking in my bedroom window will come down! 
The owner can come and get what is his.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I live in the city so I would have to consider discharging a firearm in the city. Here, if it was low enough I would use the pellet gun or maybe my sling shot. I would try if it was low enough and over my property. If I lived where you did Slip I would blast the damn thing to hell.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PO

Yes Sir, I agree, blast away is what I'm leaning toward if I ever see a drone. Then IF someone gets upset I'll just claim I dindu nuffins.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

"Ya know, it's the damndest thing Officer. Here I am practicing my skeet shooting, like I often do, and just as I'm about to pull the trigger this thing darts right into my line of sight."


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I believe if it is under 300 feet then it is trespassing.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

6811 said:


> I believe if it is under 300 feet then it is trespassing.


And even at that level you most likely not hit it. That is 100 yards.
With a tight choke and turkey loads you may be able to put enough pellets on target to bring it down at 50 yards.

If you shoot a rifle at one, you most likely would not hit it unless it was absolutely still. And that is a very remote possibility, even if it was in a hover.
And shooting a rifle into the air is so highly irresponsible it would be my hope you were discovered and prosecuted.


----------



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Well, legal or not. If I see a drone watching me, it's HISTORY!

There is a limit to what I will put up with and being spied on is outside that limit.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

In some cases you can separately purchase air rights over your property. 
You can't if:
You are in a commercial flight path
You are on an approach or departure path of an airport
If someone already owns the airspace (unless they are willing to sell it to you).
If the city in which you live reserves airspace rights for emergency use.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, if someone shot a rifle into the air, and the projectile came down and hit one of our horses, or worse, there would be hell to pay.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I suspect that if it was in shotgun range you wouldn't have any troubles legally. With a rifle the drone operator may say he was 300 yards away but that's hard to claim if a shotgun brings it down.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, if someone shot a rifle into the air, and the projectile came down and hit one of our horses, or worse, there would be hell to pay.


Agreed, you would have to use a shotgun at a safe distance and you must be aware of your surroundings. The Barrett .50 would have to stay in the safe!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If you decided to shoot down a drone that automatically make you a crazy person with a gun. Because that's the story the drone owner will tell the feds.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

With my luck it would be the county building department looking for people building sheds, decks, porches, without a permit.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'd just claim to be shooting at a crow and missed.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

We live very near a small airport. There are always small planes and helicopters flying so low they are touching the treetops. Should I take one out? Probably not. I guess it would have to do with the altitude. Like said before. I see drones as toys. So stay off my lawn!!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> With my luck it would be the county building department looking for people building sheds, decks, porches, without a permit.


Around here they use google for that to include swimming pools.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Unfortunately, I didn't read the news article, but I recall seeing something in the paper a month or so ago about the Feds sticking their noses into this matter. I never heard a follow-up on it.

At the time there were discussions about FedEx or a similar company using drones for deliveries and people were asking a lot of questions related to drone rights and what not.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Is it legal to shoot down a drone?
> Inquiring minds would like to know...


Legal? Probably not.
But I'll guarantee it's more fun than three nights at a ski-lodge with a pair of Swedish Twins.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well I do not see why not-but *yes it probably is*- I mean someone is flying that thing over/on your own private airspace and property and the castle doc law says you have the right to protect your property right? if another country had one buzzing around over there's they would defiantly bring it down.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> PO
> 
> Yes Sir, I agree, blast away is what I'm leaning toward if I ever see a drone. Then IF someone gets upset I'll just claim I dindu nuffins.


Well, if you gonna sit nekkid on your porch, you gotta expect drones and skeeters to be a problem. I'd worry more about skeeters sayin howdy to Little Slippy than drones were I you...


----------



## MisterX (Dec 7, 2014)

well if one came over my property, believe me im going full auto on it...


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I was wondering about the legality of shooting down a drone if it fly's over your property and you deem it a threat to your privacy or personal safety. Assume that is is already legal to discharge firearms on your property. Can you legally shoot the drone? You have to assume that the owner of the drone has a camera and the film as already been or is being downloaded to his phone or computer so they will most likely have a picture of you.
> 
> Inquiring minds would like to know...


You do have a criminal defense attorney on permanent retainer, right?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> With my luck it would be the county building department looking for people building sheds, decks, porches, without a permit.


Or a UPS/Amazon delivery if they ever get that approved. Using drones for commercial delivery, or reading meters, or for legal county surveys will make it impossible to determine which are legitimate and which are not. I do not like this brave new world.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

My town has a firearm ordinance which restricts hunting to shotguns only...


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

The thing is, it's not regulated at a national level, but a local level. In some cities houses can't be 3 stories tall because of air rights. Some places one story, and others ban bilboards. I talked to a store owner in California who said his sign was short because 200 feet was the max in that zone. The only way to know for sure is to check with the local government for your area. Once you determine that it's on your property officially, then I guess it's still a matter of protecting against tresspass and invasion of privacy vs. Destruction of property. Kind of like you can't shoot another man's car because it's trespassing on your property.

But property law is not my forte


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> With my luck it would be the county building department looking for people building sheds, decks, porches, without a permit.


Word has it many county's are employing some sort of air recon to find those who built "unauthorized" things on their property. FUBAR


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

whoppo said:


> My town has a firearm ordinance which restricts hunting to shotguns only...


Just tell me where I can get these, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I seem to remember last year when the private drone thing started the State of Florida was quick to ban use of drones over populated areas without a state permit. 
I could be wrong, but I think that's what happened.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Just tell me where I can get these, . . .
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


The illustration notes Luckygunner.com
That is a legitimate outfit, and a good one. I have dealt with them before.
The only downside is when you enter your email address for the receipt and shipping notice, you will forever get emails from Angela about their latest deals. At least once a week.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'd shoot one down if it was over my property. 

You could also get your own drone or R.C. plane to run a kamikaze mission against the trespassing, privacy violating drone! 

Or maybe some of those mortar style fireworks. Give em some flak!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

BWAAAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The illustration notes Luckygunner.com
> That is a legitimate outfit, and a good one. I have dealt with them before.
> The only downside is when you enter your email address for the receipt and shipping notice, you will forever get emails from Angela about their latest deals. At least once a week.


Just wait a darn minute, Angela (from Lucky Gunner, Knoxville, TN) sends you emails too? I thought she was just sending ME emails!

Seriously Dwight, they are good, their prices are usually competitive and they ship when they say they will. Bulk Ammo | Bulk Ammunition Purchases


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Just wait a darn minute, Angela (from Lucky Gunner, Knoxville, TN) sends you emails too? I thought she was just sending ME emails!
> 
> Seriously Dwight, they are good, their prices are usually competitive and they ship when they say they will. Bulk Ammo | Bulk Ammunition Purchases


Angela is high maintenance. Her emails to me are always about quantities of a thousand rounds.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

GTGallop said:


> Legal? Probably not.
> But I'll guarantee it's more fun than three nights at a ski-lodge with a pair of Swedish Twins.


If shooting is more fun than that you are probably doing something wrong I the ski lodge.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

My answer for the drone is my profile pic, I have already told one acquaintance that if it flies over my house do not expect it to fly back.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The dang thing was chasing my dog. I thought I was going to have to take the little 
fella to the vet he was sh shook up. My friend Slippy saw the whole thing.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I would think that most State laws cover video recording without permission issues. If I had taken reasonable steps to maintain my privacy, IE a privacy fence, lattice, gazebo etc. I'm sure you could successfully get a criminal summons against the drone's owner if he took extraordinary measures to impinge on your privacy. As for shooting it down, not so much. You could find yourself in hot water with a reckless endangerment charge. Laws are coming that will regulate the use of drones. Right now I think it's just 500 feet in altitude with no lateral restriction. Keep your naked old hairy selves in the house.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

whoppo said:


> My town has a firearm ordinance which restricts hunting to shotguns only...


Unless the drones start being armored I think I will pass on the DU rounds, the jury is still out on the negative health impact of DU munitions. Lead will get the job done, and Tungsten is actually a better penetrator.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Maybe a power stream of water (like the kind that can take paint off a house) would be a safer, less liable way to disable the drone. Kill it, bury it, and deny all.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Or a UPS/Amazon delivery if they ever get that approved. Using drones for commercial delivery, or reading meters, or for legal county surveys will make it impossible to determine which are legitimate and which are not. I do not like this brave new world.


I am with you. Some of this technology is cool and helps. But, at some point it began being intrusive at best and dangerous at worst. I read with interest the discussion on AI in another thread that is mostly consistent with what I have read elsewhere and frankly.....AI scares the crap out of me. To late to turn back now tho, the screaming pissed off cat is out of the bag now.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> Maybe a power stream of water (like the kind that can take paint off a house) would be a safer, less liable way to disable the drone. Kill it, bury it, and deny all.


That's exactly what these firefighters did;
Watch firefighters blast drone out of sky with hose - CNET


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

If it has a star or shield on the side of it most likely it is a government spy and you will be in hot water for shooting it down. On the other hand, it may just be the warning you need that there is a SWAT team stacking on your front door. In that case you have bigger fish to fry than a little ol drone.

I seem to recall a story on the news about shooting down drones is against the law, something about FAA regulations, but I could be mistaken. I think PETA or some other wacko group was flying one over private hunting club land when they were having a pidgeon shoot and they shot it down. I cannot recall what happened to the Hunters or the drone.

found the story
http://gizmodo.com/5886013/hunters-shoot-animal-rights-drone-out-of-the-sky


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I was wondering about the legality of shooting down a drone if it fly's over your property and you deem it a threat to your privacy or personal safety. Assume that is is already legal to discharge firearms on your property. Can you legally shoot the drone? You have to assume that the owner of the drone has a camera and the film as already been or is being downloaded to his phone or computer so they will most likely have a picture of you.
> 
> Inquiring minds would like to know...


Why is it when reading this, I see slippy with a stinger, and a slippymade pike ready for the debris of the drone about to get shot down


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

*GASP*

Whatever you do DON'T build a shed on your own property!!! (said no one with common sense ever... but then the govt needs revenue any way they can get it).

;-)


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

In FL, one of our toothless law is that it is unlawful to fly your photo drone over private property...

New Florida law prohibits drone pictures on private property | News - Home

I wonder if amongst all of the creative YouTubes of altering shotgun rounds, (e.g. darts, razor blades, wax, etc... ), if someone might make a shotgun shell with a fish net and trap the drone.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> well I do not see why not-but *yes it probably is*- I mean someone is flying that thing over/on your own private airspace and property and the castle doc law says you have the right to protect your property right? if another country had one buzzing around over there's they would defiantly bring it down.


I'm pretty sure that most castle doctrines are worded "to prevent bodily harm".

So be careful what you say to the cops after you shoot it down.

In all reality, making any statements other then, "I feared for my life", to anyone other then your lawyer, isn't recommended.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Unless the drones start being armored I think I will pass on the DU rounds, the jury is still out on the negative health impact of DU munitions. Lead will get the job done, and Tungsten is actually a better penetrator.


Yeah... but do they come in a way-too-cool "anti-Drone loads" box ?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Angela is high maintenance. Her emails to me are always about quantities of a thousand rounds.


Dang, only a thousand rounds? Why waste time in such small amounts.

If it ain't by the pallet load, what's the point of buying ammo?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

We have so many mosquitos in the seasons here if I took one down with OO buck it would be,"sorry,I thought it was a big bug".


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

You know, when we first moved to our present location, there was no one that could see me if I took a pee off the back steps. So, like a little kid, I did. On more than one occasion. (note to women - just because a guy is in his 60's, it doesn't mean that there is not a ten year old boy inside struggling to be free)
And now I've got to worry about drones?
Hey, that's it! If one comes over, just moon it!! When they look at my picture, they'll NEVER do that again!!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> *We have so many mosquitos* in the seasons here if I took one down with OO buck it would be,"sorry,I thought it was a big bug".


Michigan's state bird.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Few cases that have come up in the news did not go well for the person taking a drone out.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You don't need a gun.
VIDEO: California Man Swats Drone Out of the Air With His T-Shirt | Fox News Insider


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This is real, not a joke.
Be careful you don't kill your neighbor by shooting one of these down.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Look for the blue EMS logo before shooting. But then won't everyone just put EMS logos on their drones?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If it is close enough to bother you or loud enough to disturb you then it is a pest. 
In Washington it is illegal to use a surveillance drone anywhere without a court order.
I like the net idea - but how to get the range?? Maybe a black powder cannon?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Hire one of these guys!

Watch chimp smack drone out of air with tree branch - CNET


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Several years ago a hot air balloon dropped low and went over an ostrich farm illegally. The birds stampeded and hundreds died, costing the ostrich farmer a boatload of money that he was never reimbursed for, even though the balloon pilot was found guilty. If a drone did such a thing, the damages could be devastating, and how could it be traced back to the owner. If a drone tried to buzz my horses, it is dead. Period. AZ castle doctrine says I can protect my livestock.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe there will be a civilian edition of a drone only stinger missile? This is a definite niche market.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I wonder if a cell phone jammer would take one down. They can be tweaked to have pretty good range.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Just keep some clays and a thrower handy, if you happen to take out a drone when firing at the clays...


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

hey radar jammer I wopner? they made them and cell jammers right? so why not got to protect you privacy at night when the monkeys are in bed and mrs's asks it yah if want to go skinny dipping in the pool. which usually ends up with another in the oven


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Here we go again more laws needed. As of now in most places they can fly right over your house or land take pictures and there is nothing you can do about it. Now some rich areas have laws restricting this but few of use have that protection.
I for one do not want to deal with the junk flying around me or my property. The guy that just slapped one down should have kept his mouth shut. He could have easily claimed it scared him , he felt threaten by it flying that low and close to him. But he ran his mouth a bit. He could end up paying. Slapping it down because you don't like it, may not be a good defense.
Should one get to low at my place the Dog may taste a new treat.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> I wonder if a cell phone jammer would take one down. They can be tweaked to have pretty good range.


Illegal in Florida. Don't know about other states.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Time for a hand held EMP device with a limited range. Kind of like in the matrix but on a smaller scale


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Time for a hand held EMP device with a limited range. Kind of like in the matrix but on a smaller scale


ahhh NO bevis


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> With my luck it would be the county building department looking for people building sheds, decks, porches, without a permit.


Any one of the alphabets...


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

topgun said:


> I'm pretty sure that most castle doctrines are worded "to prevent bodily harm".
> 
> So be careful what you say to the cops after you shoot it down.
> 
> In all reality, making any statements other then, "I feared for my life", to anyone other then your lawyer, isn't recommended.


Even then, it doesn't matter if you were afraid or not. It is, would an average person in your situation fear for their life. 
I doubt most folks are afraid of RC toys. I'm not.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Maybe just get your own and have a dog fight.  How big a drone would you need to be armed?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

RNprepper said:


> Maybe just get your own and have a dog fight.  How big a drone would you need to be armed?


depends on what you want it to carry.


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

jdbushcraft said:


> Even then, it doesn't matter if you were afraid or not. It is, would an average person in your situation fear for their life.
> I doubt most folks are afraid of RC toys. I'm not.


Tell that to Julio Iglesias...he just got his hand chopped to hell by a drone while on stage!


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/dronegun.jpg


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

jdbushcraft said:


> Even then, it doesn't matter if you were afraid or not. It is, would an average person in your situation fear for their life.
> I doubt most folks are afraid of RC toys. I'm not.


Robophobia.

Not "most", but it exists.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Robophobia.
> 
> Not "most", but it exists.


Still not a defense. And Julio tried to catch an object that had 4 spinning blades with his bare hand. When someone gets hurt juggling chainsaws it isn't the saws fault.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

There is a very good chance that I would be shooting down the neighbor's new Airhog toy.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't know the ins and outs or the legality of it. Though, I suspect that you'd get into trouble over shooting it down, may be even serious trouble over it. I'd weigh that against what ever satisfaction you may get from watching it fall out of the sky trailing smoke. 

Myself I'd be more inclined to follow it and see where it lands and who is operating it. Maybe get my own drone to follow it and level the playing field so to speak.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

you know that angry birds game that is popular on smart phones? Well, consider building a life sized sling shot and taking it down with frozen game hens. :excitement:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

In Washington state sling shots are considered a "dangerous weapon" You can buy them in the local stores, along with ammo for them but you can't carry or use on outside of your property or a designated shooting range.

Yep! those toys we used to play with are now "dangerous weapons". You can be arrested for having one in your possession unless you are coming from a place of purchase or to or from a designated shooting range. They are not listed as "accepted" hunting gear.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Shoot it if you must, then remain calm....and you may need a lawyer.*

*Amendment V*
No person shall be held to answer for a capital, or otherwise infamous crime, unless on a presentment or indictment of a grand jury, except in cases arising in the land or naval forces, or in the militia, when in actual service in time of war or public danger; nor shall any person be subject for the same offense to be twice put in jeopardy of life or limb; _*nor shall be compelled in any criminal case to be a witness against himself*_, nor be deprived of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor shall private property be taken for public use, without just compensation.

*This means, you can keep your mouth shut, even if you did commit a crime. And I am sure that you would be charged if caught, but don't take too many things for granted. Maybe there are pictures and maybe there ain't. If you do shoot one down, let the state prove its case. And don't do it for them.
That is my policy.
https://www.law.cornell.edu/constitution/fifth_amendment 
*
:armata_PDT_25: Just remain calm and have a cigarette, like this guy.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Shoot it in the back when it ain't looking.


----------

